# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo! Wij zijn Stichting Gezondheid!

## SGN

Wij van Stichting Gezondheid merkte afgelopen jaar dat mensen met gezondheidsproblemen vaak zelf aan de slag willen en niet veel geld willen betalen aan deskundigen. Om toch aan de juiste informatie te komen, wordt vaak gezocht op internet en worden er boeken gekocht. Het nadeel hiervan is dat er op internet vaak korte filmpjes over een bepaald problematiek wordt gepubliceerd en daardoor veel tijd kost om de juiste filmpjes bij elkaar te vinden. Sommige mensen geven ook aan absoluut geen motivatie te hebben om boeken te lezen, simpelweg omdat ze het lezen van boeken maar saai vinden.

Om deze groep mensen toch zelf aan de slag te kunnen laten gaan, heeft Stichting Gezondheid bedacht om videos te maken waarin de informatie uit literatuur op een begrijpelijke manier wordt vertaald en waarbij beelden ondersteuning geven aan ingewikkelde items. Uit onderzoek is namelijk gebleken dat merendeel van de mensen liever leert aan de hand van videos , dan door boeken door te spitten. Dit was vooral het geval bij lager opgeleide mensen, en laat dit nou precies de groep zijn waarbij gezondheidsproblemen het meeste voorkomen.

Vandaar dat Stichting Gezondheid heeft besloten zich te gaan richten op het maken van videos die deze groep kan helpen op weg naar een betere gezondheid. Om deze dvds betaalbaar te maken zijn wij nu op zoek naar support. Dat kan natuurlijk financieel door te doneren, maar het kan ook door kennis met ons te delen over een bepaald gezondheidsprobleem. Om meer draagvlak te creëren willen wij ook zoveel mogelijk mensen bereiken door middel van social media. Daarom wil ik jullie vragen om onze facebook-pagina te liken en ons te volgen op ons twitter-account @StichtingGNL.

Zo kunnen wij samen ervoor zorgen dat meer mensen in staat worden gesteld om te kunnen zorgen voor hun eigen gezondheid! Geloof t u ook dat dit te realiseren is? Laat je stem dan horen en steun ons alstublieft!

----------

